# Wii/Gamecube emulator now runs 30fps games at 60+



## yuyuyup (Feb 8, 2015)

Game changer: the group that brought you Wii and Gamecube games upscaled to HD has discovered how to BOOST THE FRAMERATE of such 30 FPS classics as Mario Sunshine. If you watch the video, I think you have to be on chrome to get 60 fps. Maybe Team Dolphin needs to fix Firefox next.

https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2015/02/07/game-modification-60-fps-hacks/



Also, Team Dolphin has been drastically successful getting more and more games working, most recently Rogue Squadron 2.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Feb 8, 2015)

My dirty console peasant eyes does not agree with 60fps.

On-Topic: Looks really really good.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Feb 8, 2015)

Damn video isn't working ATM......the smoother the better is best


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 8, 2015)

Saw that yesterday, some games definitely see a huge improvement with a higher FPS, and Sunshine looks like it plays a hell of a lot better from the video alone. Gonna give this a try with a few other games.


----------



## NES_player4life (Feb 8, 2015)

Is it possible to modify the Iso for Devolution or Dios Mios?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 8, 2015)

NES_player4life said:


> Is it possible to modify the Iso for Devolution or Dios Mios?


 
...no. The modifications aren't made to the ISO, it's from the emulator. You have to set custom speedhack, you have to modify the game audio timings, and some games require a 300-400% "overclock" of the Gamecube's hardware...which a Wii, Wii U, or a GC couldn't do.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 8, 2015)

Just read a technical analysis of some of the 60fps stuff. Looks like there might be some interesting hacking going on there, if I did not feel so meh about 60fps as a concept in games, much less gamecube and wii games, then I might have to try my hand at it.


----------



## Celice (Feb 8, 2015)

Wait, so is this different from the patches? Before Sunshine and Pikmin 2 required you to edit the game itself, which would be technically more than "emulator achieves it all on its own".

I'd be down for that, but that's not what I'm familiar with.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 11, 2015)

This is the most jarring thing ever


----------



## Walker D (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow! interesting how the game feels different just cause of the 60 fps ...awesome enhancement


----------



## weatMod (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah but what kind of hardware do you need for this?
So now that they get 60 fps on a high end 
Are they going to work on getting 30 fps on say a shield tablet?
Any enhancements for android lately ?


----------



## endoverend (Feb 11, 2015)

Can't wait to finally play Sunshine now, this is beautiful, and with the Mayflash adapter coming in soon and the fact that I finally figured out how to OC my CPU  this should be great.


----------



## jefffisher (Feb 11, 2015)

i don't like it, looks somehow unnatural i'll stick to playing sunshine on my wii.


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 11, 2015)

jefffisher said:


> i don't like it, looks somehow unnatural i'll stick to playing sunshine on my wii.


 
I guess that's a bit like being used to microwave meals and not liking real ones because they are too different.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2015)

I wanna see Galaxy looking that good <3 Then I can die happy


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I wanna see Galaxy looking that good <3 Then I can die happy


 
Err, both Galaxy games already run at 60fps...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 11, 2015)

Ohh~ Definitely going give this a whirl on the weekend. Maybe play through the Metroid Prime Trilogy again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd love to see Crash Bandicoot the Wrath of Cortex; they botched the Gamecube port as it runs 60 fps then drops to 30 in many parts of the game due to it being rushed. The PS2 port, which runs on weaker hardware, didn't seem to have any trouble running full speed.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Err, both Galaxy games already run at 60fps...


 
I mean cleaned up in dolphin lol on my own monitor


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 11, 2015)

I wonder what the specs are in order to make it work?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I mean cleaned up in dolphin lol on my own monitor


 
I can do that now ;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I can do that now ;O;O;O;O;O;


 
If only you should see how shitty my equipment is


----------



## Clarky (Feb 13, 2015)

it runs pretty awesome from my go at it, would be nice if the offical Dolphin branch could include an option to run the sound at half speed so it would be the perfect experience though


----------

